# Just ordered LEM Sausage Stuffing Kit - Free Shipping



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

I am by no means endorsing Sportsman's Guide, but while ordering some other stuff for hubby on the site, I found this and ordered it. We had just priced the stuffer at a local sporting goods store for $149.99 and no other goodies came with it. 

There is free shipping with code SH408 on orders of $99 or more thru midnight tonight

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/lem-stuffing-kit.aspx?a=577728


----------



## big casino (Jan 16, 2012)

looks like some fun is in your future!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 16, 2012)

That is a great "Buyers Club" price on that kit, especially with the free shipping. Congrats and welcome to the life of sausage stuffing!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the words of encouragement! The helpful and informative posts on this site helped make my decision. I got the LEM 1/3 hp grinder back in December when they were on sale at Bass Pro and I'm thrilled with it so far. Hubby thought we (I) should try snack sticks etc since I killed a mule deer buck and a big cow elk this past hunting season.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a great stuffer. I have one & love it!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

What a great score. Now the fun begins


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes I got it at the Buyers Club price and there's still free shipping until midnite EST with code SH408 and $99 order! I couldn't pass it up


----------

